# Anyone here a teacher?



## Voldemort (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you like your job? Do you wish you had done something else or are you happy? Do you have a comfortable life or do you struggle (including financially)?


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

@teddy564339 is a teacher. Sorry for calling you here, but you're the only teacher I know on PerC. xD


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Voldemort said:


> Do you like your job? Do you wish you had done something else or are you happy? Do you have a comfortable life or do you struggle (including financially)?



Teaching is an interesting job because it's a roller coaster and you never quite know what you're going to get. I teach high school math at a public high school in North Carolina (United States).

To me, it all really depends on what kind of students you end up with in each class. I've had classes I've loved, classes I've hated, and everywhere in between.

There are times when I feel like I have the best job in the world, and times where I feel like I can't do it any more and want to quit.

Last year, for example, both semesters I had one class that I really hated, and every day during that period it was like torture. This semester, however, I love all of my classes, and I'm having a blast.


The great thing about teaching is that no matter how bad it gets, you get to start over every year (or in my case, every semester). You also get the summers off, and that's pretty amazing...being able to do whatever you want for two months every year, not to mention two weeks for Christmas and one in the spring.

The pay is low, and in NC it's one of the lowest pay scales in all of the US. I make about $36,000 a year before taxes, and I've been teaching for 5 years. But, I'm single and don't have any kids, so I live decently comfortably. Of course, I don't need a lavish lifestyle to be happy, either.


All in all, it's the right job for me. There are times when I'm extremely stressed out, there are times where I feel like I'm not cut out to do it, and there are times when I honestly feel like quitting and trying something else. But I've also had some students tell me I'm the best math teacher they've ever had, and there are times when it truly is an amazing job.


----------



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> I've also had some students tell me I'm the best math teacher they've ever had, and there are times when it truly is an amazing job.


This is the most awarding part hearing students saying this.


----------

